# Binky babies soon???



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, its me again! Her udder doubled in size since she began to build one Christmas Eve, she already got her birthing trim of her tail and udder and to me she has dropped...at least her hips seem more prominent and her belly is lower. Hope she waits til Tuesday afternoon...she'll be at 147 and Im off on Wednesday! Her ligaments are not as easy to find either and she's had a bit of the crusties on her tail.

























What do ya think? Am I going to get babies this week?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I am really bad at this.. but I am going to hope yes!! Babies this week!! Yay! Go Binky . Enjoy your last kidding girl... watch out.. your mama's gonna put duct tape on your cha cha!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to throw a dart out there and say it will happen on Monday. I have three does that are all holding out on me. Mine do not have the bag that she does, but they do not always get one anyway. They are opening up so much that I am afraid that the babies will just slip right out. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Go Binky . Enjoy your last kidding girl... watch out.. your mama's gonna put duct tape on your cha cha!!!!


Hee Hee!! Binky, I hope will give me a few more kids over the next few years, it's Bootsie that'll have the duct tape on her cha-cha after this kidding! Guess I have 1 too many girls with a "B" name :lol:

I just have this hopeful feeling that the second breeding Binky had was a false heat, I don't think she'll be able to hold out til the 28th, do you?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OH!!!! LOL Now I am really laughing. HAHA!! Ok, I will remember that.. Bootsie .

Yeah, I definitely think that she will go before the 28th. She looks too close.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she's had her supper and settled into her stall very nicely tonight. The movement in her belly is like little pokes everywhere and her pooch is so far out there that she's been pushing it against the wall! Hope she can wait a couple days.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like she's getting close, good luck and hopefully girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks exactly like my girl, Daisy, as far as signs.

Udders are about the same - were supposed to be due the 28th, crusties on the tail (for 4 days now) major swelling in the back end, STILL EATING - agh! This is killing me!

So liz - who will get babies first??? LOL hehehe!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My girls who are due the end of this month look like that and they started bagging around Christmas too. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The way it sounds Allison, you are gonna get babies first! 

Ashley, I am so hoping she goes this week, we are having some wierd weather here, and it's gonna be in the 50s and 60s this week...ideal temps for winter kiddings!!
Her udder is very tight up front and bulged out in the back...is this normal? I'm used to nigi crosses and not dealing with a purebred udder and "conformation" is confusing...is she supposed to have such high attachment in the front?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, yes! That is very good Liz. A snug attachment up front is a very good thing. And a high attachment in the back is a good thing, also. Do you have some more pics of it anywhere?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll try and get her on the stand and get a few...she is not happy with me at all after the clippers tickled her!
And thanks, She is high in the rear and very snug up front so thats a good thing?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeppers very good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*UDDER PICS...SAT NITE*


























This is what I meant by tight in front and full in back.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, that attachment is nice and snug in the front. It is still early to tell how it will turn out of course, but I would say that I would like to see it higher and wider in the rear. But we will see what it looks like after she kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, I am anxious to see what she'll turn out like, this is her second freshining, the first her kids died from the cold and I don't think she was being milked so she basically built an udder just to dry off shortly after. I was actually thinking there was something wrong with it, good to know that its what it should be. BTW...She has me back and forth on wether she'll kid this week, maybe it's just being impatient for kids that has me thinking every little detail is a sign. :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Right there with you Liz! 

I feel the exact same way! Knowing my luck - mine won't kid till the end of the month - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At least Daisy looks un comfortable!! Binky just has the very swollen cha cha and bigger udder. She ate all of her grain tonite and went to town on the hay...Allison, deep breaths and take it hour by hour or even day by day! HA! Easier said than done..lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! You are funny Liz!

I would love to see mine, yours, and Alyssa's all go on the same day! That would just be awesome!

But, you know, I am now thinking, I don't know if I am going to want to get rid of these little ones, as they have put me through this much so far and they are the first babies born on the ranch - guess we will wait and see!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I kept my first one born here! It was my little blue eyed doeling ...It is hard to let go fo them after you see them born and then watch them grow up


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just hoping that I will be able to be here when she finally does deliver. I am so worried that I won't be.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Binky is just happily chewing her cud, she didn't even get up when I switched the light on. Just for my sanity and her safety, she goes in the kidding stall at night. As I mentioned before, Bootsie has turned into a real ***** towards her in the last month. At least this way she doesn't have to have her guard up while resting or eating. I know I'll be bald before the week is over and if she holds out til the 28th she will definately surprise me!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh you poor thing Liz! Binky. Why do you and Daisy have to do this??? AAGGGHHH!!! I sure hope she decides to go like NOW. That would be really nice. Yay! Go Binky! C'mon girl!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear you Liz about one goat turning into a *brat*. My Fiona turned on us on Dec 28th when we took her for ultrasound. SHe was great throughout the whole thing, until I went to wipe her stomach off with a towel, and now she is trying to bite all the time when you try to touch her tummy or udder. The little poo head.

I saw once when Daisy went to walk by her, she accidently rubbed her big belly on her and Fiona turned to snap at her.

I guess all those hormones do different things to goatie mommies as they do to human mommies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YUP...Has to be the hormones...poor hubby has to go thru PMS AND GOAT WATCH at the same time!! Right now Binky has been down on her belly rubbing all thru the manure pile, sitting and then going to the fence to flag and tease the boys. Poor girl has the hormone thing pretty bad...still hoping she delivers by the 16th( extreme 155) Her cha-cha is stuck out at least an inch and a half beyond her tail which is cocked to one side, she's nibbling at the Christmas Tree and nibbling on hay....would be perfect if she did it tomorrow evening cause then I could be with her all night if need be...I'm off Wednesday.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I do hope she kids tomorrow for you....I think we are all going nuts due to our girls!!! Ugh...I dislike the waiting game!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

come on Binky!!!!!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey, can I join this insanity?? I have 2 due on Saturday, the 12th and have been sure one was going to go anytime for a week or two. I have slept in the barn with one that had a real big kid last year for the last 2 nights, which my hubby dislikes. I have the 2 that are due Sat in the back yard during the day and I am shirking work as much as possible to be here to watch them. Of course, like y'all I have been reading signs in everything they do or don't do. The other has kidded twice before with no problems, so she doesn't worry me as much, but I CAN'T WAIT FOR KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!. I do hope none of you has to wait the entire month. 
I have 2 more due in Feb. and I would be obssessing over them I'm sure, if I didn't have these others in the forefront. 
Then my last one is due between 2/27 and 3/3.
Well, off to look at goats woohoos. :shock: Denise


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here you go rgbdab here is the waiting thread for all our grumblings over our does!

http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=100


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Really thot for sure I was gonna call off work last nite for this morning! Checked on her 3 times from 11pm to 5am..breathing hard and not touching her hay..little mucous on her pooch. Got home at 2:15 and bam...hay rack was empty and she was wanting her grain!! This is getting me so frustrated!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor, poor Liz!! I really wonder what on earth is going on with everyone, it doesn't seem like they usually get this cruel.  I sure hope she goes soon, even though you are probably already bald as it is.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my doe wasn't eating her hay until I grabbed a handful and held it in front of her...a few minutes later, she was up eating it but she didn't eat much before she went to lay down again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Alyssa, your Sheba is "down to business" so to speak, Binky is being downright stubborn!! It's because she knows how scared and excited I am!! Put her in the stall and bam...she wanted her dinner...and then a cookie! I'll check her before I head to bed. Figures she wouldn't go tonight, tomorrow is my last day off for the work week. I am seriously only giving her til Friday when she hits 150 after that I think I'll be going to the later date of the 28th. Sounds like Shebas gonna have her babies soon though, at least maybe by noon tomorrow.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz, I am going with my later due date now also of the 28th. Daisy is just happy and content hanging out in the stall and eating her good hay and lots of pellets and a heat lamp. I am just going to keep turning her loose when I am home, and in the pen when I am gone.

Hope your girl goes for you now, or we are going to be going through this again together in a couple weeks. LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well my girl quit her job I think.....she is acting completely normal now....silly girl, we are all still in this together, just a big kidding family!!!!

I hope my doe gets her job back!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just checking in with you!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely nothing....really figured she'd go last night cause our power went out at 3 am...went out to check at 7:30 cause my pup got me up and when I found out there was no power I thought yippeee! She had them..for that reason....nope all the girls are content and munching. Well, after Binky decides wether she'll go the 23rd thru the 28th, I'll still be nuts cause Bootsie will hit 150 on 2-16, she kidded at 149 last time. Then first timer and still a baby, Angel will hit 150 on 2-24 then Tilly at 150 on 2-29, I'LL BE BEGGING YOU ALL FOR HELP KEEPING MY SANITY AT THAT TIME, I have given up on Binky going this time around!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

poor liz!!! I feel your pain!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

me too!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG you've all got me chewing my nails waiting for someone to kid! and my firsts are due for another 6 weeks..wahhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, poor Liz!! She's got you in that when the heck is she gonna kid mode, I'm sure she just thinks this is really funny though :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so right!! I'm listening to her on the moniter and besides the heavy breathing she's doing alot of yawning and jaw twisting....as well as "being bucky" today! She actually had her belly all twisted up and sideways trying to "p" in her face! What the heck, I mean I've heard of the hormones doing strange things to them but this was just to wierd!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my Liz...that is strange! Her hormones are deffinately raging!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so funny Liz!

I turned my girls out to the pen. I decided that she is not ready, so there was no reason to keep her pinned up. So, we will just check her morning and night and see. 

What are you going to do with Binky Liz??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binky will continue going in the stall at night til I get off work, not because I think she'll kid now but because I feel she's safer there. She ran and jumped and had a few hours of browsing with the others today but Bootsie is just like a dog with a bone when it comes to bedtime! As soon as I fill the hay rack NOBODY is alowed to go near it til she's had a bite from every inch of the 5 foot rack! She growls and rams any one who goes near it so I think Binky is doing fine where she is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if she was gonna go with the first breeding on 8-15 she would have been showing me more by way of "signs" technically this would be day 153. I left her in the "big" area with the others for tonite, after I filled the hay rack she went under the bench to munch on what Bootsie dropped., she seems pretty comfy and warm so I left her there. Supposed to have some VERY cold temps over the next week so I am really hoping it turns a bit warmer when we start the wait again next Wednesday!!! Only a week and a few days to go( I HOPE!!) Her udder is a bit bigger and she isn't as swollen on the backside, which I have noticed that when my girls are getting closer they tend to "tighten" up so please pray for my sanity and hope she goes before she hits 150!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh bummer so this means Hank is the daddy?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what I fear, even though she was with Chief the entire morning, Hank was with her for at least an hour when he broke thru the panel latch. Still hoping that the hours before Hank got in that Chief did the job first!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh poor liz!

I went and looked at your website and left you a message! 

Hopefully we will have babies in a week or so - woo hoo!!!


----------

